# New here known there



## bomb_r2 (Feb 18, 2018)

I?m new to imf , not to asf . They still talk about me there . Go look they are practically going insane without my insanity 

age 31
weight 200ish
height 5?11 & 3/4
bf 20%

i am looking to be picked up as a sponsor mod . I?ll drive traffic here as you see a few members from asf came here . I will do logs and give help ( what I can ) 
i was also well known on bulk nutrition (2005-2007) I was a writer on helploseweight . Com 
pick me up you won?t regret it


----------



## botamico (Feb 19, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Feb 20, 2018)

Welcome....


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 20, 2018)

Welcome  Bomber...you turning over a new leaf?


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 20, 2018)

Yes for the most part


----------



## Arnold (Feb 21, 2018)

Welcome.


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 21, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Yes for the most part


Good to hear that


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 21, 2018)

Full time mod available from 11am until 4am .


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 24, 2018)

Any takers ?


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 25, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Full time mod available from 11am until 4am .



Lol if I were a mod here I'd be banning the hell out of the gimmicks


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 25, 2018)

Not a gimmick just me ! I am not dumb enough to use my real name


----------



## Otto Brown (Mar 2, 2018)

Welcome....​


----------

